# Aero testing Market Study



## AndyFroncioni (Mar 5, 2011)

Greetings!



Anyone remember Chung-on-a-Stick (http://andyfroncioni.com)? The idea was to create a small wind speed and angle sensor that would allow you to compute tire and aero drag parameters with power meter data. Well, the project has turned into a commercial venture called Alphamantis Technologies.



Well, we're almost finished our first alpha product cycle, and we're looking to get some feedback about the aero field testing market. If you're a coach or power user who's ever computed a Crr or CdA, then we'd like to hear from you. If you'd like to help us by filling out a short survey, we'd sure love you forever! 



Please email me and I'll point you to an online survey. The results of the survey are anonymous. If you'd like information about the state of the project, I'd also be happy to answer your questions.


Edit: Here is the direct link to the anonymous survey: https://spreadsheets.google.com/vie...YwMS02YjZhLTQ2ZjMtYjcyNy0zYWNlMzlmYTAxNmY&ifq


Thanks,



Andy Froncioni

[email protected]


----------

